# February 2021 POTM Winner



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 8, 2021)

Let's all congratulate @TATTRAT for his winning photo titled  " Early morning fog & fall colors ". It was nominated by @mountainjunkie. Great job to both these members.







 Tied for 2nd and 3rd place were  " Beautiful Girl, Beautiful Landscape " by @Destin ( nominated by @weepete ), and  " unexpected encounter " by @nokk ( nominated by @terri ). Thanks to all these members as well.

 This was a super month for some outstanding photos! Well done to everyone including all the voting members. Without you, it couldn't have been done.


----------



## Destin (Mar 8, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Let's all congratulate @TATTRAT for his winning photo titled  " Early morning fog & fall colors ". It was nominated by @mountainjunkie. Great job to both these members.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Congrats to the winning image - truly incredible. It was an honor to even be listed among these images this month!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks! Was just nice to be nominated among so many other great captures.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Mar 8, 2021)

TATTRAT said:


> Thanks! Was just nice to be nominated among so many other great captures.



It is a fine image. Congratulations to you sir.
Much like you, I was just happy to have been part of it. I had never been nominated before.
Meant a lot to me.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 8, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## terri (Mar 8, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Space Face (Mar 9, 2021)

Well done.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 9, 2021)

Well done


----------



## PJM (Mar 9, 2021)

Congratulation @TATTRAT for a very fine photo.

And to all the other entries also.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 9, 2021)

I hope you frame that 1!
Congratulations on beautiful shot.
To all, it was a tough month again to vote, thanks!


----------



## nokk (Mar 9, 2021)

congrats tattrat!  a really great image.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice shot, congrats.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 16, 2021)

Kudos!


----------

